# Inheritance



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 13, 2011)

Fourth Inheritance book came out on Tuesday. Finished reading it the day before yesterday, it was incredible. That ending was so sad! Discuss :D

inb4 starwars


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

I need to reread the others first -_-'


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

I _finally_ finished it. I felt that 



Spoiler



the end was sort of ripped off of Lord of the Rings... was it me or did anyone else notice that? I also wish we would have gotten more interaction between the dragons; in that sense it all felt sort of rushed. Plus I wish throughout the series that we'd gotten to know Galbatorix better. I mean throughout the series he is made up to be so powerful, so mysterious, and when we meet him... it felt... lackluster. Plus so many questions left! I felt the series was declining after Eldest, but I had really hoped that Paolini would have turned it around. I mean it was a nice read, but as an old fan, it was saddening to see it sort of wither and die.


----------



## Michi (Nov 21, 2011)

Phantom said:


> I _finally_ finished it. I felt that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could explain further? I don't quite understand how you feel that way about the ending.

In any case, i think this book deserves all the awards. All of them.
And Angela is by far the most epic character ever.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 21, 2011)

I really need to read the rest of Inheritance, if only because I read the first two and it bothers me that I haven't finished something I've started.

My current thoughts on Inheritance are: I liked it, and I'm glad I read what I have, because Eragon was my first "long" novel and got me into reading fantasy novels... but I only liked it until I read something better (and boy is there a lot that is better, so I kind of get bothered by "all of the awards" comments when good series like Temeraire are generally ignored outside their own circles; it's like, the Twilight of fantasy novels to me).

Have they gotten a lot better since Eldest? Even though I'd probably still have to actually, you know, buy them to do it, I'd still kind of like to read the other two. I'd feel less guilty about that knowing they're on par with the good stuff now.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Mockingjay said:


> Perhaps you could explain further? I don't quite understand how you feel that way about the ending.
> 
> In any case, i think this book deserves all the awards. All of them.
> And Angela is by far the most epic character ever.


The entire series is like Return of the Jedi meets Middle Earth..... how can you not think that of the ending? Its almost identical! Just imagine Eragon as Frodo... poof same ending. Sailing off never to return again; in the process leaving people behind. Serious same damn ending. It pissed me off, thing is we all should have seen this coming somehow. 

Also an entire chapter devoted to a dragon eating snails... that guy was running out of ideas. 

Its hugely ripped off Star Wars too. 

Eragon=Luke

Brom= Obi Wan

Shruiken= Death Star

Galbatorix= slight mix of Palpatine and Anakin

Murtagh= Anakin/Vader

Angela= Han Solo in a dress

Nasuada= Leia

Solembum=Chewy

Oromis= Yoda

Glaedr= spectral Obi Wan

And soo many more.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 21, 2011)

Firstly, Temeraire is atrocious. I really didn't like the book, /far/ too fast-paced.

And yes, I thought the last few chapters were rushed. I was anxious when I got around 80% through Inheritance and the green dragon still hadn't hatched, which is why I can't remember his name.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 21, 2011)

Well hey, _I_ didn't use _atrocious_, :[ At least stuff actually happens...? If stuff happening is too "fast paced" then alright. If the next to two books are the same as the first two in that regard then meh.


----------



## Michi (Nov 22, 2011)

Phantom said:


> The entire series is like Return of the Jedi meets Middle Earth..... how can you not think that of the ending? Its almost identical! Just imagine Eragon as Frodo... poof same ending. Sailing off never to return again; in the process leaving people behind. Serious same damn ending. It pissed me off, thing is we all should have seen this coming somehow.
> 
> ···
> 
> Angela= Han Solo in a dress


Plenty of novels have similar resolutions to that, but I guess I could see where you're coming from, even thiugh the reasons and methods and situation and all were really quite different.

And that second thing... _what?_ I can mostly see the rest, but this one is seriously just... Odd.


It is true that there are loads of unrecognized masterpieces out there, but I was exaggerating with the all of the awards thing. I do love the book, though, and I found it to be a satisfying conclusion to the series. However, it felt just a little fast-paced, and I think it might've worked better if split in half again and expanded upon from there.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

Mockingjay said:


> Plenty of novels have similar resolutions to that, but I guess I could see where you're coming from, even thiugh the reasons and methods and situation and all were really quite different.


 
Ok... Dont' get me wrong, but I am a fan... or at least I was when I was in 8th grade.

Eragon  

In a world run by a seemingly immortal tyrant a group of rebels try to do the impossible and overtake him, but not without the help of a prodigy hero. The Dragon Riders (Jedi) were said to be as extinct as their dragons, save for the King (Emperor) and his servants (Darth Vader, Darth Maul, etc). The new hero learns of his magic (The Force), and uses a weapon (Zar'roc= Anakin's lightsaber) given to him by his teacher, Brom,(Obi Wan) whom had been watching over Eragon in secret his entire life. Eragon meets a fellow wanderer who happens to save his life, Murtagh (Han-Solo though more Anakin or Luke in the end.... sort of a mix) Brom dies early on. In the end the hero finds the Varden (rebel army) and leads a battle, where Eragon defends the Varden and destroys a Shade, making him a household name and hero. (Death Star). 


Eldest



Spoiler



Two paralell journeys where the hero leaves to educate himself further, whilst the leader of the rebel army moves to make their first real attack against their enemy. When they meet again it's time for a major battle, and in the end, the hero finds out his _father_ is one of the bad guys; in fact one of the worst of them.


 
Brisingr

 Hero is now a super human, with special abilities. He uses them to save his sister-in-law from a prison. (sister in Star Wars' case) He then returns to his master. A large battle soon follows, in which his master dies (Yoda died a little early for Star Wars though). 

combining the last two books here, since they were meant to be a trilogy anyways.

The hero confronts the evil King as well as his relative. The relative has a last minute change of heart and ends up being a hero. 

It's Star Wars.


Oh and the werecats are ewoks.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 22, 2011)

All I can think of when I think of Eragon is that time they find a flock of geese in a tree.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 23, 2011)

Viki said:


> All I can think of when I think of Eragon is that time they find a flock of geese in a tree.


Or the time Eragon picks up a human molar from the ground and angsts about it while shedding a single tear.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

WHAT THE CRAP!!!!!!!!! WHY ARYA BECOME RIDER?!?!?!? THAT SO STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DEAR GOD SOMEONE KILL ME WITH A RUSTY SPOON!!!!
other than that I loved it. I became slightly obseesed with it for about a week and went so far as to memorize the ancient language. Wow i need to get out of the house more.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 26, 2011)

... I predicted she'd become a rider like within two pages of her introduction.  :|a


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah, she was the obvious candidate. but its just too predictable . it seemed too easy.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 26, 2011)

Spoiler tags are nice. There are people who haven't read it...


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 26, 2011)

sorry. Ill go change it.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 28, 2011)

Of course Arya became a rider! Is there actually anyone who thought she wouldn't? I've not even properly read any of the books and I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 30, 2011)

yes it was obvious! thats why I hate it! Its too easy.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 30, 2011)

Would you genuinely have preferred someone come completely out of nowhere to be the dragon's rider?


----------

